# Fromm Issues??



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have been feeding the Goldens Fromm for several months now, no issues, dogs love it. So, Saturday, I emptied two new bags into my feed bin and fed the dogs. Tag, who hardly lets the food hit the bowl didn't touch it. Now I am freaking out just a bit as he has NEVER missed a meal and is ALWAYS the first done. Dooley turned his nose up at it as did Breeze (she is picky so no red flag here). As I said, that was Saturday. None of the dogs ate any food from these bags. I gave them each some freezer burnt steaks so they ate something. In desperation, I called the place I purchased the food (where I train, so they didn't hesitate to refund my money and give me an emergency bag of a food called Earthborn). I brought it home and Tag ate like his throat had been cut and Dooley ate it all as did Breeze. Has anyone else had a similar situation? Now I have to find another food :doh: and they were really liking it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I feed fromm, no problems with it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Could it be a bad bag or something like that? I hope it's not a Fromms issue because a lot of people on this forum swear by Fromms.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Before I assumed it was a problem with Fromm in general, I'd think it was an issue with that particular bag/batch. Maybe when you finish this bag of Earthborn, try a new bag of Fromm and hope for the best!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Before I assumed it was a problem with Fromm in general, I'd think it was an issue with that particular bag/batch. Maybe when you finish this bag of Earthborn, try a new bag of Fromm and hope for the best!


I agree. Keep the food in the bag, put the whole bag in the container. This goes with any food you feed. All the information, lot#, sale by date... are on the bag and thats the information the company will ask for when you contact them.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

You are going to laugh but it is possible that the new bag was fresher than the one you opened last time. Fromm comes in sealed bags I believe. Many dog food companies experienced palatability issues when paper and vented bags were discontinued. Some companies have brought back ventilated bags, like Back to Basics, there are little holes in the side of the bag.

Dog food is actually less palatable when it is really fresh. The dogs find it more palatable once it oxidizes a little. We have a bunch of apple trees in the paddock and the dogs never eat the apples that have just fallen, they eat the rotten ones. Have you ever seen a dog eat raw green tripe?

Fromm runs a tight ship with good quality controls so it could be what I said.

I use a food that is packaged the same way and I have one dog that will stare at and smell the food from a newly opened bag for a few minutes before he eats for a few days. Once the food has been exposed to the air he gobbles it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

No problems here.  

Wonder if it was just a new, low odor batch. ??

We've been feeding the Fromm Gold LB Adult. I've begun to mix in the Beef Fritata. I'm having a hard time keeping them at a good weight. Argh.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My golden started snubbing it a few months ago. Had LOVED it for months prior (especially the duck/potato), but then just started refusing it, which is not like him. I even tried it a few weeks later a second time and same results (and tried two flavors). So I moved on. Hated it though because I love Fromm as a company and had excellent results with their food in the past...but if he's not gonna eat it, we're not going to have any results.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> My golden started snubbing it a few months ago. Had LOVED it for months prior (especially the duck/potato), but then just started refusing it, which is not like him. I even tried it a few weeks later a second time and same results (and tried two flavors). So I moved on. Hated it though because I love Fromm as a company and had excellent results with their food in the past...but if he's not gonna eat it, we're not going to have any results.


Interesting that you had the same problem and you are in the same area.

Edit to add, never mind. I saw Northern California, not Carolina. Sorry.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No problems with Fromm here Laura :wave:


----------



## Petit Cadeau (Oct 18, 2011)

*It's very rich food.*

Two years ago we switched our three Goldens from Eukanuba to Fromm Gold Adult LB food after an extensive amount of research. They absolutely loved it! 

We fed them a lower amount than recommended because their activity levels were not always as high as they should be. However, their flatuence levels were up considerably. 

Prior to a routine dental appointment, blood was drawn on our five-year-old female. Results indicated that her lipase and amylase levels were abnormally high, an indication of onset pancreatitis. Our vet recommended a diet (none of the three were grossly overweight) and switched the food to Hills Prescription W/D. After three weeks all of their weights were down (average of 6 lbs. each) and her blood levels were all within the normal range. They never were fed table scraps, nor food / treats from outside sources. Though only the oldest had blood drawn, all three (the other two are 3 yrs and 1.5 years) were switched to the W/D diet. Their weights are down, their coats are excellent and their activity levels are high. 

While we were very impressed with Fromm Family foods, we now understand that (like people) some dogs are different, and can't handle a rich diet. Just my two-cents worth on Fromm. It's good food, but rich.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I also had a slight problem with fromm adult food recently. He was eating the first 20 Ibs with no problem until we got to the last 10 Ibs and I was going to switch him to TOTW. My boy just nibbled a little at the food and didn't want to eat it anymore until I coax him or put it in the kong wobbler. 

I initially thought it was the fromm cos' when I mixed in the TOTW, he was fine for while until he stopped eating all the food again. When I tried the entire bowl of TOTW, he was enthusiastic about it at first but slowly also lost interest in it. So I don't think it's the problem with Fromm. Maybe you just had a bad batch or something? Or they could be bored of that food? If you're feeding the 4*, maybe you could rotate between the flavors too. I used to feed Fromm 4* salmon & veg and my boy loves that.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We haven't had any problems with it.

I wonder if they might have changed something, though? 
We opened a new bag of the 4-star whitefish & potato about a week and a half ago and I thought the food looked a little lighter in color than it normally does. It smelled okay and Riley was still trying to inhale it like he always does. He's been eating it with no 'tummy troubles' or anything, so I figured that any difference in color was probably just my imagination. But I wonder, now, if maybe they changed an ingredient or something...?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

We switched a few months ago to Fromm and haven't had problems. Sometimes she doens't want to work for her food in the morning when we put it in her ball but if we put it in the bowl she scarfs right down. We have done two bags of duck/sweet potato but we are planning to change flavors every two bags to keep it interesting for her.

Perhaps your dog is just bored of that flavor and needs a change? Or yea, you might have just got a bad bag, I wouldn't right off Fromm entirely. Try to refund, get another flavor and see what they think.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all for your responses. Not sure what was going on. If it were just one dog I would chalk it up to their disinterest. However when all four dogs refuse it the exact day I open the new bags just makes me go hum...

I am getting a full refund and they gave me a free bag of Earthborn just to get the dogs eating something (which they are). I am going to try Fromm Gold next, I think there may just be something off with the new bags I got. I wish they hadn't discontinued the Pro Plan I was feeding, I never had any issues with it. Oh well, that's the way it goes when feeding dogs!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Thanks all for your responses. Not sure what was going on. If it were just one dog I would chalk it up to their disinterest. However when all four dogs refuse it the exact day I open the new bags just makes me go hum...
> 
> I am getting a full refund and they gave me a free bag of Earthborn just to get the dogs eating something (which they are). I am going to try Fromm Gold next, I think there may just be something off with the new bags I got. I wish they hadn't discontinued the Pro Plan I was feeding, I never had any issues with it. Oh well, that's the way it goes when feeding dogs!


Which ProPlan was discontinued?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

It is possible the bag you got had been mishandled somewhere along the line, stored improperly or something. I visited a specialty pet food store that kept the shop so hot and stuffy one would have to wonder how anything could stay fresh for long.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you have the time and inclination, perhaps a call to Fromms to alert them that all 4 dogs refused the new bag. It may be they are now aware of a bad batch and your complaint can be registered. Or perhaps it's a new ingredient that is causing the issue. I also suspect they will be more than willing to send you coupons to keep you in the Fromms family. 

I sure wish Toby tolerated Fromms when we tried it. His sensitive stomach didn't do well on it. Sigh...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> Which ProPlan was discontinued?


ProPlan Adult (no shreds, not LBD). That's what I was told from the place I ordered it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> If you have the time and inclination, perhaps a call to Fromms to alert them that all 4 dogs refused the new bag. It may be they are now aware of a bad batch and your complaint can be registered. Or perhaps it's a new ingredient that is causing the issue. I also suspect they will be more than willing to send you coupons to keep you in the Fromms family.
> 
> I sure wish Toby tolerated Fromms when we tried it. His sensitive stomach didn't do well on it. Sigh...


It took an entire 33 lb bag of Fromm Gold LB Adult before the flatulence stopped. It was putrid. :uhoh: Now they are fine on it... and LOVE the food. I would have thought they had sensitive tummies by this but know better from other things they've eaten. Don't know what about the initial feedings that were giving them trouble! 

I also would call and let them know about the refusal. I think that is how they get a feel for when there is a problem whether it be in the food or a storage issue, ingredient change, etc.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> ProPlan Adult (no shreds, not LBD). That's what I was told from the place I ordered it.


You can still get it. Might have to look for it a little, but it is on the shelves.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> ProPlan Adult (no shreds, not LBD). That's what I was told from the place I ordered it.


That's weird..I am in Florida and just saw at Petco the ProPlan Adult...I saw the adult, puppy and I believe adult 7+..was not the shredded either..do you have Petco or PetSmart near you? Can they get it for you? I do know the all life stages is hard to find but isn't that similar to the adult? Maybe they have that?


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a similiar issue with my girl 1.5 yrs old, switched to fromm a year ago and she like the 4 star duck and sweet potato. it is not that she refuses it, but eats it very reluctantly. I think I may start rotating every 4 months between other brands...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

DNL2448- did you find the ProPlan Adult or ALS??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not locally, so I am starting them on Fromm Gold. We'll see how that does. I really think it is localized to the one new bag, I don't think it is a widespread issue. Thanks for checking in though.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope they do well on it! Good luck


----------

